# My little Ugly Ducking



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Last friday SeRi was scheduled to finally meet our vet and so I thought I'd give her a bath . . . these pictures aren't the best as they were just taken from my iphone but I have to say that she is one ugly duckling when she is all WET :wub2: :wub2: :wub2: 






























and here she is with her hair all over the place when I was blow drying her :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, wait just a minute there.....personally I think she looks beautiful wet....because her pictures reminded me a little bit of a wet Ava. 

They sure look tiny while bathing them don't they, LOL. All fluff.... :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Des she looks perfect to me. Aren't they tiny when they are wet? Cute pictures.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

SeRi is soooooo adorable, wet or dry!!! She's so teeny tiny....

I have a question for you. When she bark (don't know if she's started)...what does she sound like?

I have a wild theory that Asian dogs bark differently than American dogs...Tee hee.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 1 2010, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891528


> Hey, wait just a minute there.....personally I think she looks beautiful wet....because her pictures reminded me a little bit of a wet Ava.
> 
> They sure look tiny while bathing them don't they, LOL. All fluff.... :biggrin:[/B]



yes Annika looks like her too when she is all WET . . .and yes sooo very tiny . . it is funny because she has such fluffly hair but when I pick her up I can almost wrap my hand around her chest, and I tell you I have small stubby hands :biggrin:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

:wub: I love that pic of her with her hair all over the place! So cute!!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 1 2010, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891534


> SeRi is soooooo adorable, wet or dry!!! She's so teeny tiny....
> 
> I have a question for you. When she bark (don't know if she's started)...what does she sound like?
> 
> I have a wild theory that Asian dogs bark differently than American dogs...Tee hee.[/B]


hahahaha, that could very well be . . .what does Bisou sound like when she is barking . .as it is hard to describe . . .My Annika is such a barker but I don't remember her barking when she was that young . .but SeRi, she can bark and she loves to bark so does that mean it could get worse as she gets older :smpullhair: I find her barking cute though, but wonder if I will get annoyed when she is older :rofl: 

Maybe you can share a video of her barking so we could hear????


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Des, as cute as Se Ri is it doesn't show the real her! Post those others pictures of her you sent to me the other day!!! I really love those of her! You are so silly girl! Se Ri is embarrassed you showing her in the buff. She wants to be all made up and glamorous looking for all her friends here! If you don't post them I will!!! LOL.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Mar 1 2010, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891537


> QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 1 2010, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891534





> SeRi is soooooo adorable, wet or dry!!! She's so teeny tiny....
> 
> I have a question for you. When she bark (don't know if she's started)...what does she sound like?
> 
> I have a wild theory that Asian dogs bark differently than American dogs...Tee hee.[/B]


hahahaha, that could very well be . . .what does Bisou sound like when she is barking . .as it is hard to describe . . .My Annika is such a barker but I don't remember her barking when she was that young . .but SeRi, she can bark and she loves to bark so does that mean it could get worse as she gets older :smpullhair: I find her barking cute though, but wonder if I will get annoyed when she is older :rofl: 

Maybe you can share a video of her barking so we could hear????
[/B][/QUOTE]

So I grew up in Asia, and the children's books there say that a dog's bark sounds like "Wong!! Wong!!"

When I came to America at age 10, I thought the children's books were mistaken when they said that a dog's bark is: "Woof!! Woof!!"

So it is funny, but Casanova says WOOF WOOF and Bijou says WONG WONG! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:

The weirdest thing is Bijou is half Marcris. I guess WONG is dominant gene over WOOF. :HistericalSmiley: 

What does SeRi say?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwww! how cute!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh Mama, she is so tiny and cute. I want to love on her. She was all bathed and flully for the meeting with the vet. She is darling.....you know, these kids are just the best!!! ...........and I want to hear the "wong, wong bark!!!" LOL!!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

SeRi is simply adorable wet and dry!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

She is so beautiful Des!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That girl may be a lot of things but Ugly sure isn't one of them. Try adorable even when wet :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Romo's Mommy @ Mar 1 2010, 04:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891538


> Des, as cute as Se Ri is it doesn't show the real her! Post those others pictures of her you sent to me the other day!!! I really love those of her! You are so silly girl! Se Ri is embarrassed you showing her in the buff. She wants to be all made up and glamorous looking for all her friends here! If you don't post them I will!!! LOL.[/B]


don't worry I will . .shortly . . . .


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 1 2010, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891542


> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Mar 1 2010, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891537





> QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 1 2010, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891534





> SeRi is soooooo adorable, wet or dry!!! She's so teeny tiny....
> 
> I have a question for you. When she bark (don't know if she's started)...what does she sound like?
> 
> I have a wild theory that Asian dogs bark differently than American dogs...Tee hee.[/B]


hahahaha, that could very well be . . .what does Bisou sound like when she is barking . .as it is hard to describe . . .My Annika is such a barker but I don't remember her barking when she was that young . .but SeRi, she can bark and she loves to bark so does that mean it could get worse as she gets older :smpullhair: I find her barking cute though, but wonder if I will get annoyed when she is older :rofl: 

Maybe you can share a video of her barking so we could hear????
[/B][/QUOTE]

So I grew up in Asia, and the children's books there say that a dog's bark sounds like "Wong!! Wong!!"

When I came to America at age 10, I thought the children's books were mistaken when they said that a dog's bark is: "Woof!! Woof!!"

So it is funny, but Casanova says WOOF WOOF and Bijou says WONG WONG! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:

The weirdest thing is Bijou is half Marcris. I guess WONG is dominant gene over WOOF. :HistericalSmiley: 

What does SeRi say?
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: what the heck is a wong wong :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:

I grew up in Asia all my life but my mommy only carried hans anderson books :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:

I will have to now listen carefully to see if she does a "wong" or a "woof" . . .what if she is neither? does that meean she isn't a dog :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

she looks so cute getting a bath! :Sooo cute: 
i love that last pic with the fluffy hair!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL She's STILL adorable! Gigi looks like an alien in the bath tube! She has big huge eyes, little head, and black claws! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Wong wong ? Woof woof ?

Both are wrong wrong.......

My Diva doggies only say high pitched "arf arf's !"

And Baby SeRi looks beautiful wet or dry.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Mar 1 2010, 05:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891562


> Wong wong ? Woof woof ?
> 
> Both are wrong wrong.......
> 
> ...



oh lordy lordy "arf" arf"??? praying at least one of those sounds are coming out of SeRi's mouth or she might indeed be an ALIEN :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 1 2010, 05:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891542


> QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Mar 1 2010, 04:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891537





> QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 1 2010, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891534





> SeRi is soooooo adorable, wet or dry!!! She's so teeny tiny....
> 
> I have a question for you. When she bark (don't know if she's started)...what does she sound like?
> 
> I have a wild theory that Asian dogs bark differently than American dogs...Tee hee.[/B]


hahahaha, that could very well be . . .what does Bisou sound like when she is barking . .as it is hard to describe . . .My Annika is such a barker but I don't remember her barking when she was that young . .but SeRi, she can bark and she loves to bark so does that mean it could get worse as she gets older :smpullhair: I find her barking cute though, but wonder if I will get annoyed when she is older :rofl: 

Maybe you can share a video of her barking so we could hear????
[/B][/QUOTE]

So I grew up in Asia, and the children's books there say that a dog's bark sounds like "Wong!! Wong!!"

When I came to America at age 10, I thought the children's books were mistaken when they said that a dog's bark is: "Woof!! Woof!!"

So it is funny, but Casanova says WOOF WOOF and Bijou says WONG WONG! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:

The weirdest thing is Bijou is half Marcris. I guess WONG is dominant gene over WOOF. :HistericalSmiley: 

What does SeRi say?
[/B][/QUOTE]
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: This is soooo funny. Maisie has Marcris in her line and she basically is not a barker ,ThankGod but when she does she sounds like a woman screaming. Maybe she is not screaming but barking Wong really loud


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

ARF and WOOF are similar sounding to me (As my Juilliard chorus director would say, WOOF is a little more chest/stomach voice, ARF is more head voice). WONG is a totally different sound.  You would know it if you heard WONG. I had never heard WONG from a dog in America. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a little cute!!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

How cute! little nekked and wet SeRi!! Yes, post the other pics of her!! Shiloh hardly barks but when she does it's this teeny micro woof! lol. Do their barks get louder as they grow older?


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

seri is so cute!!! even when she's wet :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 1 2010, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891596


> ARF and WOOF are similar sounding to me (As my Juilliard chorus director would say, WOOF is a little more chest/stomach voice, ARF is more head voice). WONG is a totally different sound.  You would know it if you heard WONG. I had never heard WONG from a dog in America. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



That may be true, but what would be the sound of a dog sreaming like a woman? Could it be a soprano AHHHHHHHHHHHHH? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smstarz:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Des, Your baby is sooo adorable. I saw her pic on the Shinemore site :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

itty bitty ugly duckling??? I don't think so  :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Des- there is not one thing ugly about SeRi!!! Whaaaatt???? She is a little ball of angelic love- wet or dry!! 

Bisou loves to bark. She doesn't do a woof though..more like a high pitch nippy cry to her alien mother-ship. 

Funny, when I went to school in France, a teacher, was talking about the different barks of a dog depending on the country/culture...he asked me to say a dog bark and I said "Arf Arf, Woof Woof!" and he laughed, evidently in France, the dogs bark "Ouaf! Ouaf"!! LOL!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter *ruffs* - he doesn't wong, woof, ouaf, or arf??? I knew there was something odd about him!

Des - SeRi is ADORABLE wet and DRY! I am still so excited for you!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Mar 2 2010, 09:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891620


> . I saw her pic on the Shinemore site :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Miss SeRi is from Sunnydales not Shinemore...same country, different breeder!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

CUTE ...your ugly duckling looks like a swan to me :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh I think she is just divine both wet and dry.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

SeRi looks sweet either way. 

Cosy sometimes does a "rour rour" bark. A southern thing coupled with kitten? 
The only time she gives out a woof is when I ask her to use her inside voice. :HistericalSmiley: 
(you know, when they have to get the last woof in even if it's barely audible)


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Oh she's so sweet looking all wet :wub: There's nothing ugly about that precious girl :smheat:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

des im jealous!!! seri is so adorable :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Mar 1 2010, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891620


> Des, Your baby is sooo adorable. I saw her pic on the Shinemore site :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]



Michelle, SeRi is a sunnydales baby . .although those korean malts are all so beautiful it is no surprise it is so easy to mistake one from the other :wub2:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

okay after Sophia asked me about SeRi's bark, I finally had to listen all night long and even this morning just to be sure what kind of bark she has :biggrin: 


Well she gives out 2 different type of bark . . it is defnitely not a WONG WONG sound . . .She has a RUFF RUFF bark when she is most excited or when she wants attention . . however, she has this funny bark that goes "UGH, UGH, UGH" and that's when I find it sooo funny . .and she does it a lot too . . .


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Mar 2 2010, 12:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891803


> QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Mar 1 2010, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891620





> Des, Your baby is sooo adorable. I saw her pic on the Shinemore site :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]



Michelle, SeRi is a sunnydales baby . .although those korean malts are all so beautiful it is no surprise it is so easy to mistake one from the other :wub2:
[/B][/QUOTE]



Des, I meant to say Sunnydales. She is so gorgeous! You must be soooooo excited :wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Mar 2 2010, 03:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891730


> QUOTE (Maisie and Me @ Mar 2 2010, 09:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891620





> . I saw her pic on the Shinemore site :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Miss SeRi is from Sunnydales not Shinemore...same country, different breeder!
[/B][/QUOTE]



Was in a hurry-- meant to type Sunnydales. Beautiful :smheat: puppies!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Mar 2 2010, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891805


> okay after Sophia asked me about SeRi's bark, I finally had to listen all night long and even this morning just to be sure what kind of bark she has :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Well she gives out 2 different type of bark . . it is defnitely not a WONG WONG sound . . .She has a RUFF RUFF bark when she is most excited or when she wants attention . . however, she has this funny bark that goes "UGH, UGH, UGH" and that's when I find it sooo funny . .and she does it a lot too . . .[/B]


UGH UGH UGH!??! LOL LOL LOL!!


----------

